# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Периферийные устройства >  Подозрительная скорость USB

## epsilonos

Раньше не задумывался о скорости usb, но вот в последнее время часто пользуюсь флешками, и как мне кажется, скорость скачки очень мала, приходится ждать очень долго, чтобы заполнить 4-х гиговую флешку. Вот, пример, записал последний раз фильм размером 700 мб за 6 минут!!! :) Это нормально? (может у меня драйверы не установлены или что)

----------


## Cheechako

Этот вопрос часто и живо обсуждается, только результативность неизвестна ;)
Попробуйте посмотреть:
http://forum.ixbt.com/topic.cgi?id=27:7938-2

----------


## Микола

Чтобы там не писали все зависит от скорости передачи сомой флешки. т.ч. выбирай сам свои 8 гб забиваю минут за 10 сливаю иногда чуть по больше(если  архив какой нибуть)

----------

